# Shark Shield on TV



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

A Current Affair has a programme on Shark Shields tonight, the shorts looked interesting.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I will be interested to watch this... anyone know if the shields also repel other fish (specifically pelagics? )


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

DaveyG - not sure about pelagics - but I know Scupper managed a bag limit of whiting in 6-8ft of water with the shield on - it didn't affect those fish at all.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Davey,

I've got one and the manufacturer says it only affects predatory sharks. They have electrical sensors in their nose called Ampullae of Lorenzini. Only sharks have them, no other fish. I've caught Flathead, Whiting and Tailor so far with the shield on, all in one trip.

Hope this helps,
Rob


----------



## Whitey (May 18, 2006)

From a divers perspective, I was diving with a bloke with one of these a few years ago at a spot we dive with heaps of Grey Nurse sharks - non agressive and beautiful to see underwater. 
This spot had over 25 sharks on this day swimming around us. At the end of the dive this bloke switched the "Shark Pod" on to test its worth and the all spooked instantly. They were sort of repelled but more so just alarmed.
The sharks in the A current Affair article were being baited and probably burlied up which would make them behave quite differently. Of course they chased the idiots in the water. They looked like food - who cares about a shark shield when it feeding time.


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

I too thought the show was a bit sus with the buleying that was going on. It appeared that they were going out of their way in an attempt to discredit the SS - or is it they I just dont want it to be discredited in any way so that I can remain confident of it's protection???
At least the final word was that "they would rather have a SS than not have one when out there"!!
I certainly wont go out without mine fully charged.
Regards Scupper


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

They said the sharks were in a highly agitated state. Isnt that what theyd be like if they were onto your pelagic. Its like they said, its the only protection available.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys re the SS. I researched them heavily prior to purchasing one. I am fairly familiar with large predatory sharks given a decadeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s experience game fishing for them. I was convinced through my research that they do indeed work. I have such faith in them that I tie mince bags full of minced offal to the back of my yak knowing that the waters where I fish is in the territorial range of a 14ft white. It is seen at regularly by water users and salmon farm divers down here.

Sharkshields are used by the police divers and also NATO. I personally feel that NATO would research emerging technology prior to implementation far more diligently than a current affairs program which is constantly looking for stories and is opinionated at best. The testimonials from South Australian ab divers as well as the white that was chewing on that divers arm in WA and released him when his companion swam into range while wearing a shield is proof in my opinion. There has only been one fatality whilst a user has been using a shark shield and the South Australian coroner determined it wasn't being used correctly and the field wasn't operational due to how it had been deployed. I have no affiliation with shark shield at all but this product lets me share the water down here with a large white shark and protects both of us without hurting either of us. What more could I want?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> I have such faith in them that I tie mince bags full of minced offal to the back of my yak knowing that the waters where I fish is in the territorial range of a 14ft white.


You are a HELLMAN :lol: 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I caught half the story and indeed it did seem that the shield wasn't THAT effective - it certainly wasn't acting as a forcefield on the sharks and they could be seen to be swimming quite comfortably close to the divers without being repelled.

the only times I saw that the sharks actually turned away were when the divers made a sudden movement - which would be normally expected to happen.

the fact that several sharks swam up to the underwater cameraman and actually bumped into him, mouth open, makes me wonder just how much of a deterrent these things are.

and the Shark Shield rep also advising that 'we have actually only conducted one official test' on the unit also seemed quite strange - especially when they showed the 'test' involved which was of a large great white swimming up to a diver who then switches his shark shield on and the shark 'instantly' turns away. the fact that the shark turned away when it got within 10-15 feet of the diver seemed like a natural instinct. this shark wasnt showing any 'aggressive' behaviour or in feeding mode.

as they also said, sharks behaviour would be different in feeding frenzies or while they were agitated and the shield 'wouldnt necessarily' prevent a bite in those situations.

I'd suggest that when the sharks are feeding or being aggressive is the ONLY time you'd be likely to be bitten so, to me, they don't really present a compelling argument.

of course I WANT to believe that theres something out there that is a shark deterrent and offers peace of mind to kayakers,divers etc, but I'm not sure whether this product is it. my 2 cents. 8)


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Spewing l missed ACA on tv. l've known about this product for a while but wasn't convinced at the time for reasons similar to those been mentioned above. Obviously a feeding shark is the only dangerous shark. :idea: l am aware of the potenial problem a 10ft/100kg + shark could do to a narrow semi stable vessel/kayak. 

Sounds like they burleyed up and the sharks came in. Is that right? :?:

For me the $64mill question is will the sharkies be aggressive with no burley but a bleeding pelagic, nonetheless??? :?: A sufficent answer to this will answer my requests.  Get ACA out there again.  :idea:

Cheers GJ


----------



## Desertkayaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

though I would offer my experience with the shark sheild so far, mainly from diving. I wear it on most dives, and can confirm it doesn't seem to affect other marine life. I take underwater photos so I have to get very close to the subject, so far no problems with the shark sheild scaring stuff off. This includes Wobbegongs. Recently I accidentally dragged the electrode tail across the top of a small stingray while trying to photograph it. It moved a small distance as they do when disturbed but still stuck round and I got my photo's. From experience, do that to yourself and you will get quite a boot.

The only marine life I have observed to notice it are other divers and a small fish called a footballer that takes great delight in following the tail and biting it. I haven't had the opportunity to test it on a "sharkey" shark yet though. :?

Its also worth mentioning that it is supposed to have less of an effect on smaller reef sharks than the big guys since their ampulae of lorenzini are less sensitive and therefore less irritated by the shark sheild. Maybe its not super effective in a feeding frenzy, but then what are you doing there anyway? As long as it discourages the curiosity "test bite" thats good enough for me.

Finally, its ideal for solving the problem of "limpet buddy" that you sometimes get when diving with strangers. :twisted:

thats my two bits anyway

Tim


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Geejay said:


> Sounds like they burleyed up and the sharks came in. Is that right? :?:
> 
> For me the $64mill question is will the sharkies be aggressive with no burley but a bleeding pelagic, nonetheless??? :?: A sufficent answer to this will answer my requests.  Get ACA out there again.  :idea:
> 
> Cheers GJ


Yes Geejay they did burley the sharks, I taped it but recorded over it last night 

They burleyed the sharks then started pushing them about a bit to get better footage for their documentary, the sharks got excited so they turned on their shark shields, but becasue the sharks were already a bit agro the shield's didn't do much. From what I have seen they are more designed to stop a shark from being interested in you in the first place, as opposed to using it as a get out of jail free card when you have done the wrong thing.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE GREAT WHITE KIND 
Paddle-ski fishermen off ISipingo & Umbogintwinie are getting a taste of what it feels like to be the bait at the end of a line after frightening encounters with a great white shark! 
There have been at least 3 incidents in the past 3 / 4 weeks. The first involved Marcus Potgieter of Toti who had a brief but terrifying encounter witht he oceans top predator. Potgieter said "It was about 8am and I was fishing on my paddle-ski. It came up from behind and pushed teh back of my ski. Then it circled slowly and came back a second time. It tried to bite the ski but I hit it with the paddle and it went away". 
Angler Markham Pollard still shaken by his encounter, said he and his friend Darryl Brokensha had just started fishing at about 9am last Sunday when he saw a small fin come up behind Brokensha's paddle-ski. "The fin got bigger and BIGGER and was about 40cm out the water. He was screaming that he could see its eyes. "We remained dead still and it finally went away, which is when we headed at great speed to the beach," Pollard added. 
He said he had heard that there had been a third incident but he had not details. Natal Sharks Board scientist Jeremy Cliff said fishing attracked sharks which were know to take anglers' catches. "The fact that it only nudged and circled around them slowly tells me it was just curious. However, given its nature, it could easily have changed into an aggresive action," Cliff said. Fishermen at sea shoud be wary, he warned!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Watching the ACA report it came across as a bit of a TV beat up again, feed and stir up the noahs and expect the shield to stop the animals.

In normal situation if you are a fan of SS just buy it, as that report was not a legitimate test of its worth I don't feel.

I bashed a whaler in the back of the head years ago with the bow of my runabout while it was feeding on by catch on a current line; we were scoop netting the dead fish for bait and barely trickling along with outboard clattering and it was so intent on feeding, we hit it dead centre.. that day there were sharks every 100m feeding along the current line for a 1000m and were only intent on feeding, and on ACA it was the same scenario with all the tucker


----------

